# Pig Fencing Pics



## booker81 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone have pictures of fencing for pigs that works (or hasn't worked?)

Looking at probably wood fence posts sunk at least 3', hog panelling and electric inside (and maybe outside if the kiddo is testy). Will this be enough? More? 

Thank you!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 16, 2011)

Would three strands of electric be enough for pastured pigs?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

hey booker! 

i dug up some pix, not great but at least you'd get the idea. you can also check out Freemotion's Pig thread on SS for details about her fencing:

http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4831

the thing about hog fencing is that it needs to be really good. we use field fence with electric on the inside. our last pigs climbed the field fence like they were monkeys. it was amazing. you want to run the electric so its nose high. i think we used two hot strands. 

Free used hog panels which are superduper heavy duty - but expensive. i think we had a bigger area so we used what we had. one of our pigs walked thru the hog panel like it wasnt even there. so fencing is really important. 

the good news is that if you can train them on the electric they will respect it. Bourbon Red uses a solar charger for his huge pig area and every darn day they tested it. we had to up grade our charger for this years bad pigs and stood there gleefully while they got zapped. we'd been chasing them stupid pigs for 3 days in 95* heat before we finally got them contained. (my eternal thanks to JMH for his wise suggestions)

another good tip is to make sure you have a secure place to feed them so you DONT have to get in with them. 

anyway. here's a couple pix, if this helps. 



















see that we used a combo of the existing trees and the electric fence posts. its 48"  (42"?? something like that) field fence from lowes with a 50 mile charger (and we sure dont have that much!).


----------



## freemotion (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep, pics of the fence that didn't work on page 8 (the smaller round pen on that page worked, but those were goat panels at about $50 each!!!!  DH got two, since I was very concerned about the small pigs and predators and escapes.  The gate you see in those photos would NOT contain a pig determined to get out, but contained the small pigs just fine.  When we needed to confine a 9-10 month old pig briefly while her companion was....er....dispatched, we ran a couple of 2x4's through the squares of the panel between her and the gate and it was fine for the few minutes she was in there.

The pictures of the fencing that worked great is on p 19 and is very similar to OFG's field fencing, but it is actually cattle panels.  We couldn't get the shorter hog panels, and it is just as well.  I wouldn't want the young goats leaping over it and getting in with the pigs, and the 4' high cattle panels will have many more uses if we don't have pigs again.  But we will.  They are just too delicious and easy to raise....once fenced properly.

The cattle panels were about $20 each at TSC and you can see we ran a wire down low.  Problem was, the pigs would root up logs and stumps that were buried in a mound in the back of their pasture when the forest was cleared to make pasture....debris was piled with dirt to rot for a decade or so, then it would be used to fill low spots one day.  The pigs are speeding that up, but also uprooting old logs/stumps and pushing them against the fence and shorting it out.  So we have to patrol often.  It has not been a problem, since the cattle panels provide a secure fence.

Our pig pasture is rather large by many standards, so the pigs have not had a lot of incentive to leave it.  We piled many hundreds of pounds of food in the middle for their free-choice buffet.


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

So, I've read all 35 pages of your thread freemotion 

Acorn supply, check. Pumpkin supply, check. Corn supply, check. I've got folks around for all that good stuff! Even have a neighbor with an orchard of about 20 apple trees....WHEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think the piggers will get as much room as yours did, since we are only on an acre, and I don't think the hubby will want the entire yard turned into a pig pen. Eventually, we hope to see if the neighbor with the 160 behind and around us will sell us 10 acres or so, and then I'll want a cow  Right now though, gotta do with what we got, and I think we'll be set. 

I want BACON! Real bacon, thick cut - and not "thick" like store bacon which is still thin and flimsy. THICK bacon. Bacon bacon bacon....


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

BACON!

*hugs booker81*  i knew you were one of us!

and yep.... gleaning is a great way to feed out pigs on the cheap. Free did the best of all of us. when you get that cow you can feed the pigs the milk - its a lovely little circle of life


----------



## freemotion (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, but, OFG, my pigs were smaller than everyone else's it seems, so I won't be so stingy with the protein (milk and eggs, GO GINGER!  GO PLUMMY!  GO PEACH!  GO MYA!!!!!) in 2011 and hope that gets me a 300 pounder or more.


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a goat farm around the corner as well...I might have to knock around and see if I can do some bartering with them for some goat milk 

I'm going to head on over to SufficientSelf now and intro myself.... 



> i knew you were one of us!


Girl, you have NO idea....you went away from the whole high tech living it up, and I'm the multiple personality life...I apparently have the brain the IT folks at work want, and moved to that floor a few months ago.  During the day, I'm the geek with the wild projects under my hand, meeting with directors and VPs, all dressed to the nines, and then I come home to the redneck life, and let it all go away. There's no mixing things, unless I like to shock a few of the folks at work - "So what did you do this weekend?", "Killed and plucked a dozen chickens." 

I come home to my "real" life of getting the most from life and the land. Garden, can, hunt, fish, process anything I can get, barter, trade, fix small engines, do home repairs, all the "real" stuff. Being the good wife and mommy. I'm happy.


----------

